# Back From Pismo



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it took me a while to get this topic up. We got back from our weekend camping trip in Pismo Beach. Rained a lot but it was still better than being @ home.

The OB sprung a small leak in all of the hard rain and I have not been able to track it down where it was coming from as it only leaked for a few minutes.

The park was nice enough to park us between 2, 500k rigs so we had nice views outside both the windows. lol

Anyway the leak came in around the bedroom cabinet on the curb side of the trailer. It was leaking out the shirt cabinet, I felt the inside of the cabinet and I could not feel or trace any water up the cabinet twards the celing.

I looked at the roof and I could not find any damage to the roof of the OB. So I dont know what to do since our rain season is about over for another year.

Any Ideas?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check around the marker lights on that side of the trailer.

Maybe even the awning mount on the top.

I'm just trying to picture what is there on mine.....

I would start with the marker lights, and look for any pinhole in the seam sealer where the rubber roof meets the front facia.

Steve


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm glad you and your family were not at Denny's today. There was a shooting that killed three people. Another excuse to have your own kitchen. Glad you made it home safely.

Beerman


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> So I dont know what to do since our rain season is about over for another year.


Sounds like problem solved!









I wish it were that easy a fix around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

What park did you guys stay at? We usually stay at pismo coast village. The denny's shooting is a real shocker. Definitely close to home as we have ate breakfast and dinner there manytimes over the years when staying in pismo.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You might want to check all of the roof sealant around the roof fixtures near where the leak was. Even the smallest crack in the sealant can cause a leak. Over time the sealant will crack and needs to be touched up, it's completely normal, checking the roof sealant should be part of routine maintenance on your trailer. I try to check ours at least a couple of times a year.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> jlbabb28 said:
> 
> 
> > So I dont know what to do since our rain season is about over for another year.
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't have a 28, so not sure......
But, isn't that right over the water heater?
That could have a loose hose.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

If it's coming from the coat closet that would be too high for the morgue drawer door so it has to be a light or a seam up top. The confusing thing is you said the wall was dry. Take a water hose to it while someone keeps an eye on the inside. The way the cabinets are designed it has to be in that corner somewhere. Check the latch that hold the morgue drawer door open. That may be it. I'll take a closer look at mine tomorrow.


----------

